# Rappel absent depuis Watch os 2.1



## Bruno de Malaisie (10 Décembre 2015)

J'utilise Fantastical mais j'ai voulu retenter d'utiliser les applis natives Apple. 
A savoir Calendrier et Rappel. 
Calendrier, pas de souci. 
Par contre, l'application Rappel a disparu!!!! 
Donc, je retourne sur Fantastical


----------



## fousfous (10 Décembre 2015)

Y a eu une application rappel?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (10 Décembre 2015)

Nope. Mais on pouvait précédemment avoir les notifications de l'application Rappel sur l'AppleWatch. Mais plus maintenant. L'application Rappel n'est plus proposée sur les réglages de l'appleWatch


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (10 Décembre 2015)

Peut être une amélioration à venir. De même que l'application Notes n'est pas sur l'applewatch.


----------



## fousfous (10 Décembre 2015)

Enfin note sur l'apple watch j'ai toujours eu un doute de l'utilité, ce serait comme mettre page dessus, un argument de plus pour interdire la Watch aux exams ce dont je n'ai pas envie.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (10 Décembre 2015)

Oui, mais tu peux y mettre Evernote. Je viens de passer un petit moment et j'ai retrouvé l'application rappel. Erreur de ma part. 
Mais cela ne fonctionne pas terrible. 
Donc, Fantastical est de retour sur mes iDevices et AppleWatch


----------



## NestorK (11 Décembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Enfin note sur l'apple watch j'ai toujours eu un doute de l'utilité, ce serait comme mettre page dessus, un argument de plus pour interdire la Watch aux exams ce dont je n'ai pas envie.



Pourtant j'utilise abondamment One Note sur la Watch qui est pas mal fait du tout - pour les listes de courses ou les conneries comme les codes d'entrées. Ca rend de gros service sans avoir à sortir quoi que ce soit. Bref, je me demande bien pourquoi Apple n'a pas pondu une app mais je mets ma main à couper que ca ne va pas tarder.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Décembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Enfin note sur l'apple watch j'ai toujours eu un doute de l'utilité, ce serait comme mettre page dessus, un argument de plus pour interdire la Watch aux exams ce dont je n'ai pas envie.


Les montres connectées sont déjà interdites d'examen... La watch n'y fait pas exception...


----------



## fousfous (13 Décembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Les montres connectées sont déjà interdites d'examen... La watch n'y fait pas exception...


C'est loin d'être le cas pourtant, on ne m'a encore jamais demandé de l'enlever, donc j'aimerai que ça reste comme ça, c'est utile pour avoir l'heure.


----------



## bubulle38 (13 Décembre 2015)

Moi non plus je n'ai plus de notification de rappel et plus de notifications du tout


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Décembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est loin d'être le cas pourtant, on ne m'a encore jamais demandé de l'enlever, donc j'aimerai que ça reste comme ça, c'est utile pour avoir l'heure.


En pratique peut être, mais lors du bac par exemple on a bien eu de nombreux articles sur l'interdiction des montres connectées... Les examens officiels interdisent bien les montres connectées, c'est inscrit au journal officiel...

http://geek.niooz.fr/le-ministere-d...rance-lors-d-un-examen-officiel-3301798.shtml


----------



## fousfous (13 Décembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> En pratique peut être, mais lors du bac par exemple on a bien eu de nombreux articles sur l'interdiction des montres connectées... Les examens officiels interdisent bien les montres connectées, c'est inscrit au journal officiel...
> 
> http://geek.niooz.fr/le-ministere-d...rance-lors-d-un-examen-officiel-3301798.shtml


Faut espérer que ma fac n'applique pas cette interdiction pendant 2ans et demi encore alors


----------



## JB747 (13 Décembre 2015)

Rappels fonctionne tjrs sur ma watch qui est en 2.1
Rappels n'est pas sur la watch mais elle apparaît dans Notifications de l'application Watch.(Mon tel est en 9.1)


----------



## Vanton (16 Décembre 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Bref, je me demande bien pourquoi Apple n'a pas pondu une app mais je mets ma main à couper que ca ne va pas tarder.



La réponse est simple : parce qu'ils sont devenus nuls... [emoji57]

C'est triste à dire tant j'ai pu aimer cette boîte mais force est de constater que les conneries sont devenues légion. J'espère que c'est seulement un mauvais moment à passer et qu'ils sauront se reprendre...


----------

